# New Cruze tail lights available at Car ID



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been looking at these for awhile. I like the smoked lenses without the red reflector. I hope they are truly plug and play.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

California based company that specializes in automotive, aftermarket lights. I'd bet they're plug n play with our US Cruze's.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Seems like a lot of money for lights


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea those smoked lights would look amazing on a black Cruze. I've got a white Cruze and I am liking the tail lights on this Saab that's in my complex. They're clear housings but still look nice.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

id like to see how they actually light up and how they look on a cruze, ill be tinting my stock tails when i get a few things fixed on it


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> id like to see how they actually light up and how they look on a cruze


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevy-Holde...Black-Bezel-LED-Tail-Lamp-light-/140800199262


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Those black ones would look awesome on my black Cruze. Someday...


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

well i guess ill be the first to say i dont like them. on that cruze anyways may look better on a black one but not a white one


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Might look ok on a black Cruze but would want to see it on one first though before I would buy it.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Probably will be one of the things I get this winter for a spring install. Looking at getting the smoke for my crystal red Cruze.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

i just found these on ebay it for the halos headlights and the led taillights
11 12 CHEVY CRUZE CCFL STRIP R8 HALO PROJECTOR HEADLIGHTS & LED TAIL LIGHTS | eBay


----------

